# صناعة الغراء الابيض



## chemistelo (23 أغسطس 2010)

ارجوك ان تشاركوا بأي معلومات عن تركيب الغراء و طريقه تصنيعه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم أرجو أن تفيدك مشاركات الأخوة الأعضاء مشكورة وهذه الروابط للمواضيع .......
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t189721.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t189154.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t212793.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t18757.html

أرجو أن لاتنساني من خالص الدعاء ....


----------



## chemistelo (23 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا كتير .... والله يجزيك كل خير


----------

